# Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Oktober 2013)

Testet und behaltet eines von drei V700-Netzteilen von Cooler Master!

*Cooler Master V700:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (Quelle: Cooler Master)

Das Cooler Master V700 ist ein 700-Watt-Netzteil, bietet einen typischen Wirkungsgrad von 90 Prozent und ist mit einem 135-mm-Lüfter ausgestattet. Das 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteil V700 ist voll modular, verfügt über die Schutzvorrichtungen OVP, UVP, OPP, OTP und SCP und unterstützt die mit Haswell-Systemen nutzbaren C6/C7-Low-Power-States. Sowohl die 3,3-Volt-Schiene als auch die 5-Volt-Schiene sind für jeweils 25 Ampere ausgelegt, die 12-Volt-Schiene ist für 58 Ampere spezifiziert. Das Cooler Master V700 bietet folgende Anschlüsse: 1 x ATX 20+4 Pin, 1 x CPU 4+4 Pin, 9 x SATA, 4 x Molex 4 Pin, 4 x PCI-E 6+2 Pin, 1 x Floppy

Mehr Informationen zu dem 700-Watt-Netzteil gibt es bei Cooler Master.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games       Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Cooler Master die  Chance  dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein V700-Netzteil zu testen.   Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Netzteilen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet       einen  Test eines 700-Watt-Netzteils von Cooler Master verfassen? Dann  bewerbt    euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was      genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut  als     Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen  und vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind  natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem solltet ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte  verfassen können. Wer     noch  kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich zunächst      (kostenlos) registrieren. (Mehr Bilder und Informationen zu den   Produkten gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 5 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und   endet voraussichtlich am 30.11.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der   vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen   müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware fordert den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurück, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand   beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von   anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei selbst erstellte Grafiken (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft zwei Wochen lang bis Montag, dem 21.10.2013, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Ich würde mich gerne Bewerben und testen, wie gut mein OCZ StealthXstream 2 700W mit 80+ gegen 80+ Gold ist.
Messgeräte für Volt, Watt, Ampere sind vorhanden, so wie Kamera.


----------



## Sir Schlemmelot (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest  eines der drei Cooler Master Netzteile bewerben. Ich arbeite in der EDV  Abteilung eines Unternehmen. Von daher habe ich Erfahrung im Umgang mit  PC Hardware und damit auch mit Netzteilen. Auch das Erstellen von Texten  sollte kein Problem darstellen, da ich bereits während meines Studiums  längere Texte verfasst habe.
Ich würde das Cooler Master Netzteil mit  meinen momentanen Netzeil vergleichen, einem 500W BeQuiet Netzteil. Ein  wichtiger Bestandteil hierbei ist natürlich der Stromverbrauch, aber  auch andere Faktoren wir das Kabelmanagment würden eine Rolle spielen.  Eine Kamera für Fotos ist ebenfalls vorhanden.


----------



## Smoveone (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Hallo hab mich heut Morgen noch im Bett dafür endschieden einen neuen PC zusammenzubauen mit aktueller Hardware die alte Kiste schon 4 Jahre alt um auch Battlefield 4 zu Zocken ,das wäre die Gelegenheit in passender Umgebung das Netzteil zu Testen


----------



## Animetakerfan (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

ich möchte mich auch für eines der drei Cooler Master V700 bewerben.
Warum gerade ich? 
Ganz einfach, ich stehe neutral zu sämtlichen Herstellern, da ich bereits schon 9 verschiedene Netzteile hatte.
Von Enermax bis Sharkoon war alles dabei, daher kenne ich schon einige Vor-und Nachteile Einiger Hersteller.
Desweiteren habe ich mich während meines Praktikums bei einem IT-Unternehmen, mit Messschaltungen, Aufbau und Durchführung etc. beschäftigt.
Ferner kenne ich mich mit Overlocking aus, und weiß daher, dass nicht nur ein OC geeignetes Mainboard, sondern auch ein geeignetes Netzteil dafür benötigt wird.

Beste Grüße,
Ani


----------



## Dennis4711 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,

Ich habe mich schon für den test des Enermax Revolution aber evtl. hab ich jetzt glück, meine Hardware hat sich ein bischen geändert ansonsten bleibt meine bewerbung die gleiche.
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Cooler Master V700 test.
Ich heiße Dennis bin 30 Jahre jung und schraube seit 18 Jahren an Pc´s 
Ich verfüge über weitreichende Pc kenntnisse da ich mich ständig mit  neuer Hardware beschäftige Grafikarten, Mainboards, Ram, Festplatten und  Ja auch über Netzteile informiere ich mich.
Ab und zu baue ich auch noch für freunde Pc´s zusammen.

Mein Testsystem:

CPU: Intel Core I5 - 3550
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G43
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 16GB Dual Channel @ 1600Mhz
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DC2 TOP/2DI/1GD5
Festplatten: Sandisk 64GB SSD, 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3, 500GB Western Digital Caviar Blue
Gehäuse: Xigmatec Midgard I Midi Tower
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 630W 80plus Bronze

Der test würde folgender maßen ablaufen...

1) Eine gut durch dachte Einleitung mit allen wichtigen informationen zum Netzteil.
2) Unpacking/Unboxing mit beschreibung des Zubehörs und der einbau in den Pc mit vielen Bildern.
3) Optischer Eindruck vom Netzteil, verarbeitung, Kabelmanagement mit Pro und Kontra.
4) Übersichtliche Tabelle der Technischen Daten
6) Spannungstest IDLE und unter Vollast und Lautstärke des Netzteils
7) Und ein ausführliches Fazit mit Pro und Kontra

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr ausgerechnet mich aussucht.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## u22 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch für diesen Lesertest bewerben.

Zu meiner Person: Mein Name ist Frank, bin vor 2 Tagen 33 Jahre alt geworden und Beruflich bin ich als Elektroinstallateur tätig und befasse mich seit 2005 mit PCs und den Komponenten bis hin zum Übertakten mit Trockeneis und LN2.

Ich habe Erfahrung im Umgang mit PC und allen Komponenten, habe eine DigiCam hier und kann damit eigentlich ganz gute Bilder machen. Für den Test steht mir zudem ein Digitalmultimeter für Spannungsmessung und ein Voltcraft EnergieMonitor 3000 für Verbrauchsmessung zur Verfügung. 

Als Testplattform würde ich folgendes Verwenden:

Asus M3A32-MPV Deluxe
AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition 125W, 4x 2.60GHz + EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Crucial Ballistix DIMM Kit 2GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12
GPU: entweder bis zu 3x HD 4890 oder 2x HD 4870X2 um das Netzteil gut auslasten zu können.

Als Vergleichsnetzteil habe ich ein  Lepa B 450W | 80 Plus Bronze und ein CoolerMaster Silent Pro Gold 550 Watt | 80 Plus Gold zur Verfügung die hier in anderen PCs verbaut sind.

Ich würde das CoolerMaster V700 nach dem Test für mein Benchtable verwenden, da ist gerade das Lepa B 450W im Einsatz.



Den Test würde ich aufteilen in:

- Einleitung
- Technische Daten
- Impressionen ( Technik des NT und Bilder)
- Die Kabel (Ausführlich in Wort und Bild auf die einzelnen Kabel eingehen)
- Schutzschaltungen die das Netzteil Besitz
- Aufbau des Testsystems
- Spannungsmessung (inkl Diagramm) 
- Verbrauchsmessung (inkl. Diagramm)
- Lautstärke
- Fazit


Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich für den Lesertest ausgewählten werden würde und wünsche auch allen anderen viel Glück!


----------



## benni9998 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich würde gerne den oben beschriebenen Test für euch durchführen,
da mein altes Netzteil seit meinen neusten Aufrüstplänen rausfliegen muss.
Desweiteren hat mir das Testen und Ausreizen von Hardware schon immer spaß gemacht
auch wenn ein so ausführlicher Netzteiltest etwas neues für mich ist, würde ich mich über 
die Gelegenheit freuen, der Herausforderung entgegentreten zu dürfen.

"Normales" Testequipment wie ein Digitalmultimeter mit Temperaturfühler, sowie
eine Spiegelreflexkamera, Mikrophone und elektrotechnische Kenntnisse sind vorhanden.
Als Mitarbeiter in der Projektleitung eines der größten Elektrotechnikunternehmen ist das verfassen
von längeren technischen Texten für mich kein Hindernis.

Als Vergleichsobjekte würden bei mir ein Trust 520W PSU Big Fan sowie ein Thermaltake SMART 430W 
zum einsatz kommen.


----------



## TheZschoppi (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

Ich möchte mich gern für den Lesertest bewerben.

Zu mir: Ich heiße Maximilian und bin 16 Jahre alt und bin noch als Schüler tätig. 

Ich habe Erfahrung was PC's und ihre Komponenten angeht, also ist Einbau und Test überhaupt kein problem für mich. 
Für die Bilder habe ich eine Canon Eos 1100D (Spiegelreflex), mit der man super bilder auch in einer sehr großen Auflösung machen kann (3.272 x 2.848). 

Mein Testsystem:
ASRock 990FX Extreme3 AMD 990FX 
Amd Fx-8350 Black Edition 125 Watt TDP, 8x4,00 GhZ + Raijintek Ereboss (Push and Pull System)
8GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
GPU: XFX 7870 GHz Edition Double Dissipation Edition
FestPlatte: WD WD10EFRX 1 TB
Gehäuse: Azza Toledo 301

Als Vergleichsnetzteil habe ich ein BeQuiet L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze mit 630 Watt


Ich würde den Leserbericht folgender maßen ablaufen lassen:

1) Eine Gute Einleitung 
2) Technischen Details in übersichtlicher Tabelle
3) Lieferumfang mit Bildern und Beschreibung aller Kabel
4) Verarbeitung des Netzteiles + Kabel
5) Lautstärke in IDLE und Vollast
6) Ein ausführliches Fazit mit eigener Meinung und (wenn gegeben Argumente für und gegen einen Kauf des Cooler Master V700)

Ich hoffe ihr wählt mich 

MfG Maximilian


----------



## eXquisite (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
Ich bin zwar erst 14 würde aber trotzdem sehr gerne diesen Test für euch machen. Warum gerade ich?
-Ich habe ein Multimeter und Steckdosenmesser hier irgendwo rumliegen.
-In meinem Setup mit FX8350@4600@1,4v, 2x EVGA Geforce GTX 760 4GB, G-Skill Sniper 32GB@2000@1,5v, OCZ Vertex 4 256GB, ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional und einem Corsair GS 800.
-Da ich den Setup schon gerne mal unter Games an die 650Watt treibe könnte ich das Netzteil dort perfekt einbauen und Testen.
-Natürlich habe ich auch eine Kamera und Word für die verlangten Bilder und Grafiken.
-Ich bin zwar erst 14 Jahre alt besuche aber trotzdem die Oberstufe des NordseeGymnasium Büsum (Ich bin mit 5 eingeschult und wir wurden mit der 11 zusammengelegt + G8) und bin außerdem mehr oder weniger der PC Guru für unsere ganze Schule. Schraube ständig Rechner für Kumpels zusammen wenn mal wieder neue Spiele anstehen und berufe mich oft auf eure Benchmarks dabei.

-Als Vergleichsnetzteil hätte ich einmal mein Corsair GS 800w ein Corsair TX650 und ein LC Power 550Watt.

Ich würde anhand der vorhandenen Infos über dieses Netzteil meinen Artikel gut Strukturieren, so wie ihr es auch macht.
Wäre echt cool wenn einer mit 14 Jahren mal ein Artikel für so ein riesen Magazin wie PCGH schreiben dürfte.
Arne Zanzer


----------



## Blackstacker (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Moin ihr Leute in der Redaktion

Als alter Systemelektroniker stehen mir eine menge Messgeräte zur verfügung und auch eine vernünftige Kamera.

Ausserdem hätte ich da ein schickes Cooler Master Stacker T-01 siehe Profilbild in das dies schmucke Stück sicher sehr gut hinein passt 

Der inhalt dieser Rotlicht Kiste ist ein Gigabyte FXA-990-UD3H mit einem FX8350 @ 4,6 GHz darauf garniert mit 8 GB Crucial Ballistics Elite DDR3 1866 CL9 und gekühlt von einem Prolimatech Panther.
Für die Pixelbeschleunigung steht dem ganzen eine ASUS HD7770 DCU Top zur seite.

Bilder von solchen sachen kann ich auch machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich wird auch vorher nochmal aufgeräumt und alles auf Hochglanz gebracht 

Ein paar Tabellen dazu und schicke Grafiken anfertigen bekomme ich auch noch hin mit Excel.


----------



## heinhel (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Ein neues Netzteil würde ich gerne testen und bräuchte ich auch mal mit der Zeit ^^

Warum gerade ich und nicht einer von den hundert anderen Usern ? 
Das weiß ich selber nicht 

Jedenfalls habe ich die Möglichkeit, gute Fotos zu schießen und Leistungen (=Volt, Watt, Ampere) in Diagrammen festzuhalten.
Meine Hardwarekenntnisse (und Leistungstabelle) geht bis zu den alten Pentium zurück und daher glaube ich, dass ich mich mal mit Hardware relativ gut auskenne  Ich sollte auch in der Lage sein rischtig und korrrrrrrekt zu schräben und die 8000 Wörter zu knacken.

Dann noch viel Glück noch den anderen Usern, und einen schönen Tag noch,
MfG Hannes !


----------



## davionb (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Moin, Moin Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.

Mein Name ist Daniel und ich bin 15 Jahre alt. Ich besuche eine Gesamtschule auf Gymnasium Niveau. Deutsch zählt zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsfächern und ich schreibe sehr gerne und sehr viel. Meine Deutschlehrerin findet meine Texte ebenso sehr gut.

Ich habe im Bereich Computer und Hardware schon viele Erfahrungen machen können. Zum einen bin ich auf meiner Schule als IT-Beauftragter tätig. Dort repariere und warte ich die Computersysteme. Und zum anderen beschäftige ich mich in meiner Freizeit viel mit Computern.
Zur Bild Aufnahme hätte ich eine Spiegelreflexkamera zur Verfügung. Ebenso könnte ich mir Messgeräte aus meiner Schule leihen.

Mein Testsystem wäre folgendes:
CPU:                 Intel i5 - 3550 4x 3.3 GHz 
Mainboard:         Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V
Arbeitsspeicher:  8 GB 
Grafikkarte:        NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
Festplatten:       500 GB Seagate, 2TB Toshiba 

Mich würde es wirklich freuen, wenn ich diesen Test durchführen dürfte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Daniel


----------



## smoGG (13. Oktober 2013)

*Meine Bewerbung*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team! 



Zuallererst möchte ich mich bei euch für die Möglichkeit dieses Lesertests bedanken.
Nun kurz zu meiner *Person:*
Ich bin aktuell 17 Jahre alt und besuche ein Gymnasium in der Nähe von Düsseldorf. Das Fach Deutsch habe ich als LK belegt, deswegen kann ich behaupten, dass ich über ein sehr gutes
Deutsch verfüge. Eine Spiegelreflex (Nikon D3100) kann ich des Weiteren mein Eigen nennen; die dazu gehörenden Fotografie-skills besitze ich natürlich auch 


*Meine Hardware:*
i7 3770K @4,5Ghz
Asus Maximus V Gene Z77
Corsair Dominator GT 4x2GB 1600Mhz DDR3 RAM
Evga Nvidia GTX 570 SC @950/1900/2100
Corsair Force GT 120GB
Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen 1TB
Be Quiet! Power Zone 650W    
Parvum Systems S1.0 Case

Wasserkühlung: 
Prozessor, RAM und Grafikkarte werden von zwei 240er Radiator/en gekühlt.


*Konzept: *

Ich stelle mir vor erst ein Unboxing-Video zu erstellen, da ich über sehr gute Videobearbeitungsskills verfüge (After Effects CS6). Als Kamera würde selbstverständlich meine Nikon D3100 zum Einsatz kommen. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, den Lesertest komplett als Video zu fertigen; natürlich nur mit Zustimmung von PCGH und Cooler-Master. 
Die genaueren Kriterien für den Test kann ich allerdings zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht nennen, da ich diese erst noch in Ruhe ausarbeiten möchte. Der Test soll so professionell wie möglich sein. 
Eins kann ich aber jetzt auch schon sagen: Die herkömmlichen Punkte werden abgearbeitet werden, wie z.B. Spezifikationen, Danksagung, Lautstärke, Fotos, Videos, Features, Besonderheiten, Preis, Fazit usw...



Vielen Dank für eure Zeit und ich hoffe auf eine baldige Zusammenarbeit,
Lennart // smoGG​


----------



## Jendriks (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich denke dass ich gut für das Testen dieses Netzteils geeignet bin, da ich durch mein Abitur mit dem Schwerpunkt Elektrotechnik, über reichlich Kenntnisse im Elektrotechnik Bereich verfüge. Mir steht eine Canon 650D für die Fotos zur Hand und Messgeräte habe ich ebenfalls. Gewisse Kenntnisse für das Verfassen von Artikeln habe ich auch, da ich eine Zeit lang für eine Website als freiwilliger Redakteur gearbeitet habe.

VG Jendrik


----------



## crankrider (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Einen guten Morgen liebe Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um das Review für das V700 Netzteil. Ein bissle Erfahrung in Sachen Reviews und Netzteile habe ich schon.
Meine Schreibe lässt sich auch lesen, die Fotos meiner Kamera sind auch nicht ohne 

*Was biete ich:*

Eine ordentliche Review, die einige Tests, gute Bilder und ein bis zwei gute Testsysteme, sowie Gegenkandidaten der OCZ-Familie beinhaltet.

*Warum gerade ich:* Ich konnte bisher noch nie etwas für Euch testen und das schon seit drei Jahren 

Gruß,
crank


----------



## Luiooo (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

[size=+2]*Genau im richtigen Moment*[/size]

Bevor ich heute Morgen von der Möglichkeit eines Leser-Tests des *Cooler Master V700* erfuhr, habe ich mit dem Support von GIGABYTE Deutschland telefoniert. Der Mitarbeiter des Supports hat mir empfohlen, dass ich im Zuge eines Problems ein anderes bzw. neues Netzteil ausprobieren sollte. Also hieß es Informationen einholen und recherchieren. Und meine erste Anlaufstation sollte die Seite von *PC Games Hardware* sein. So konnte mir die Webseite, vor allem aber das Magazin, immer mit interessanten Artikeln weiterhelfen.

Derzeit bin ich bereits Besitzer eines *Cooler Master GX-650 Bronze*. Dieses Netzteil hat im Gegensatz zum *V700* aber einen gehörigen Nachteil: Es verfügt über keinerlei Kabel-Management. Bisher hatte leider keines meiner Netzteile (u.a. Be quiet!, Thermaltake) ein solches Feature. Dies wäre sicherlich ein Ansatz meines Leser-Tests. Gerade in meinem Gehäuse, dem *Cooler Master Storm Sniper*, soll möglichst Ordnung herrschen. Womit wir auch bei den Eckdaten meines Systems wären:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Intel Core i5 3570K
GIGABYTE Z77X-D3H
XFX Radeon HD 7870 Double Dissipation Black Edition
G.Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR (Gesamt: 16 GB)
CM Storm Sniper
Thermalright True Spirit 140
Weitere Informationen unter sysProfile.de

Wie man vielleicht erahnen kann, habe ich bei der Auswahl der Komponenten vor allem auf die geringe Lautstärke der Kühlsysteme geachtet. Gerade die Testergebnisse der PCGH haben mir damals enorm weitergeholfen. Und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht: Sowohl die Grafikkarte als auch der CPU-Kühler überzeugen mit angenehm leisem Klangbild. 

Und gerade an diesem Punkt würde mein Leser-Test ansetzen: *Kann das Cooler Master V700 mich als Akustik-Enthusiast vollends überzeugen?*



> "Vielleicht noch kurz einige Worte zu mir: Mein Name ist Kevin, ich bin 26 Jahre alt und wohne im Norden Deutschlands. Derzeit absolviere ich eine Umschulung zum Informatik-Kaufmann und werde im Mai meine Prüfung bei der IHK ablegen. Im Verwandten- und Freundschaftskreis bin ich der erste Ansprechpartner für Hardware-Fragen. Entsprechend kenne ich mich auch im Umgang von Hardware sowie dem Einbau von Netzteilen aus.
> 
> Ich bin zuversichtlich, einen qualitativ wertigen Leser-Test für die Community erstellen zu können. Inhaltlich, wie auch visuell unterstützt durch Bilder. Und eventuell kann ich dem ein oder anderen Mitglied im Forum das V700 näherbringen."


----------



## Rabauke (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Hallo wertes PCGH-Team,

würde mich hiermit auch gerne für den Test des Cooler Master V700 bewerben.
Ich bin 36 Jahre alt, von Beruf Altenpfleger und seit nun ungefähr 22-23 Jahren am PC mit basteln und schrauben beschäftigt- seit Schneider CPC 464 Zeiten.
Mein derzeitiges System:
- i5 2500k
- Powercolor 7970 V2
- MSI Z77 MPower
- 1x64GB SSD, 1x120GB SSD und eine 500 GB HDD
- BeQuit 430 Watt Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement

Was ich mit dem Cooler Master V700 machen würde:
- Bilder von Verpackung, Zubehör und natürlich dem NT
- Beschreibung der Netzteiles sowie des Zubehörs
- Vergleich des V700 mit dem BQ Netzteil in den Punkten Leistungsaufnahme des PCs im Idle, sowie bei Spielen und Benchmarks. Vergleich der Lautstärke (natürlich subjektiv) sowie Vergleich der Ablufttemperatur (gemessen mit einem Aquaero 5)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen einmal an einem Lesertest teilnehmen zu können!


----------



## MaxRink (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Team,

auch ich würde mich gerne für diesen Test bewerben. Hochqualitative Messgeräte, auch ein Ozilloskop sind bei mir vorhanden.
Erfahrung im PC-Bereich habe ich über viele Jahre gesammelt, auch mit der Konzeption elektrischer Schaltungen kenne ich mich aus.
Kamera ist selbstverständlich vorhanden.
Ich arbeite als Freiberufler im Computersektor, den Test könnte ich relativ zügig erledigen.

Mit freundlichen Güßen
Maximilian Rink


----------



## Gargamel2801 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Ich würde mich gerne Bewerben und testen, wie gut mein OCZ StealthXstream 2 700W mit 80+ gegen 80+ Gold ist.
Messgeräte für Volt, Watt, Ampere sind vorhanden, so wie Kamera. 

Mit freundlicem Grüßen

Jens Nießen


----------



## ElFloh (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master V700 - jetzt für den Test des 700-Watt-Netzteils bewerben!*

Hallöchen,

ist recht spät für eine Bewerbung, aber ich hoffe sie wird noch akzeptiert.

Ich würde mich freuen das Netzteil testen zu können und wollte sowieso schon immer mal Tester sein.

Mit Berichten schreiben hab ich Erfahrung und Fotografie auch, das einzige was ich noch nie gemacht habe, ist ein Diagramm erstellen.

Lange Rede, Kurzer Sinn, ich würde mich freuen.


Lg Florian


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Bewerbungen! Bei den drei ausgewählten Lesertestern handelt es sich um u22, Rabauke und crankrider.


----------



## u22 (30. Oktober 2013)

Danke nochmal, ist heute angekommen.


----------



## crankrider (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich bedanke mich auch, meins ist heute auch angekommen 

Gruß,
crank


----------



## Rabauke (30. Oktober 2013)

Auch von meiner Seite großes danke an pcgh und cooler Master- meines kam heute auch an


----------



## u22 (24. November 2013)

Test ist online: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...25-lesertest-cooler-master-v-series-v700.html


----------



## Rabauke (27. November 2013)

Endlich fertig und gleich falsch verschoben  
Könnte evtl. ein Mod das ganze nochmal richtig verschieben?


----------

